# Popping Festering Cankers



## frugal.rock (20 August 2020)

Thought I would start a thread for the few ultra low price speccie stocks that go from festering canker status to total bankers in a relatively short space of time. 

Hoping others will remember this thread and contribute as and when festering cankers pop. 

This thread has been inspired by @peter2 and is not to be considered as recommendations, in any way, shape or form.

The risk involved in attempting to trade these is of an extreme nature, IMO and if you do trade these, expect the market to take your money.

So, the first cab off the rank... 
Magnetite Mines. MGT.
I held this one for a 5 month period from around mid last year. Made a small loss I believe.


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

Good idea Froogs .... I may as well post my entire "port folio"


----------



## over9k (21 August 2020)

DEG & MGV have been rippers for me. 

KGN's also gone nuts, but that wasn't a festering sore beforehand.


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

over9k said:


> DEG & MGV have been rippers for me.




I almost grabbed a few DEG when they were worth nothing ...Coulda, shoulda

If you owned both those "O9K"  I believe its your shout


----------



## over9k (21 August 2020)

Yeah I bought DEG at 0.39. Up over 100% even when I was late to the party. The guys that bought in the single-digits must be laughing.

The festering wound I really wish I'd bought a decade or so ago is AMD. I can't remember the exact date but I was at uni at the time so obviously pretty light on money what with only being in my teens/early 20's but I can remember looking at it at around the $1.70 mark and it's now over $80. And that's before factoring in the exchange rate, which iirc, was over the $1 mark at the time. That adds roughly another 30% just there.

I was trying to convince my (incredibly) risk averse father to just throw a couple of grand at it and see. That'd be a lazy ~130k right now.


----------



## over9k (21 August 2020)

The next festering sores to bounce are obviously going to be the travel related stocks like cruise companies etc.

The obvious question is when. Webjet, after the run it's had over the past fortnight or so, dropped 12% today. Absolutely absurd.


----------



## peter2 (21 August 2020)

Thanks FR, I'm honored to be mentioned in a thread titled "festering cankers".


----------



## tinhat (21 August 2020)

I'd love to participate but the young Cuban lass who rolls my cigars is of course subject to our COVID-19 border controls and therefore not not able to resume her Certificate IV studies in advanced hair foil colour treatment at the (private and very exclusive) Academy of Trichology, Sunraysia Campus.

Let's start a thread called how to pick the top? Or should we go and pick some fruit?


----------



## over9k (21 August 2020)

Oh here's a couple of penny stocks I was trading in the GFC that have gone just as bonkers lately:

SVL & SLR. SVL's roughly doubled in the last month, SLR's done it since the march lows.

Imagine if you were the poor schmuck that bought in 2011-2012:


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

peter2 said:


> Thanks FR, I'm honored to be mentioned in a thread titled "festering cankers".



Your welcome. 
Do you remember the context?
PDI. Mentioned in the dump thread.

I haven't looked at much since you labelled it. 
Here's a 12 month chart showing its lotus like appearance around 5 months ago.




DEG wasn't really a festering canker in my books? I was close to taking a position before it spurted but funds were tied and limited at the time...


----------



## tinhat (21 August 2020)

The irony of the thread title "Festering Cankers" and the content herein is too much. I doubt the humour was intended.


----------



## over9k (21 August 2020)

Unintended humour is always the best kind.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

tinhat said:


> The irony of the thread title "Festering Cankers" and the content herein is too much. I doubt the humour was intended.



Glad you're enjoying it tinhed.
Suck it up princess.

Last drinks was called a long time ago...


----------



## tinhat (21 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Glad you're enjoying it tinhed.
> Suck it up princess.
> 
> Last drinks was called a long time ago...



You're just tidying up?


----------



## tech/a (21 August 2020)

The point of this thread?

Look how that was flat now I can see it’s risen 100%?

Some here have made a motza by the looks
How Did you find them?
Why did you buy them?
Where and why will you sell them?


Unfortunately the thread title does nothing for
Marketing of the thread might be worth changing
To get more interest and participation .


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 August 2020)

Does PEN Peninsula Energy qualify? 

Or is it a boil on the bum of also rans. It's main cabaret act is called Lance.

gg


----------



## Joe90 (21 August 2020)

This thread title is a breach of copyright. Where do I send the invoice?


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Does PEN Peninsula Energy qualify?



If you think so...?

It raises the question, what determines a "festering canker" in the first place. Which may be the point of the thread?

Does a stock, which is a company and people's livelihoods (sometimes a succubus scam...), have the potential to climb or pop out of a sedentary long term sideways s'price trundle?

In the case of PDI, I never bought.
MGT, didn't hold long enough.
ROX, sold way too early.
TMX, never bought.

I dunno why I bother...  if you don't want to contribute and can't be constructive, why post here at all?
Phhhaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkk
me.


----------



## jbocker (21 August 2020)

I was gonna buy a festering canker
on advice from a smart ar$e spanker
Mrs said dont be a stoopid W--ker
I'll take the money to a banker
dya reckon I outa thank her?
Or suffer for the lack of hanker.


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

jbocker said:


> I was gonna buy a festering canker
> on advice from a smart ar$e spanker
> Mrs said dont be a stoopid W--ker
> I'll take the money to a banker
> ...




(Insert Rappa voice)

I didn' know it
You is da poet
Dats so brill
Yo make a mill
(uh huh .. uh huh)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> If you think so...?
> 
> It raises the question, what determines a "festering canker" in the first place. Which may be the point of the thread?
> 
> Does a stock, which is a company and people's livelihoods (sometimes a succubus scam...), have the potential to climb or pop out of a sedentary long term sideways price trundle?



Using a sporting analogy, is there ever a _*boilover*_?

I'm suffering performance anxiety, because of the disconnect between my watchlist and actual stocks held

today's happy spurt. CXZ


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

*CXZ* this morning may fit the mold of an "FC" after jumping over 60% on Full Year Results.

I'd suggest that one attribute of the majority of all FC's is a LOW Market Cap

Its one of the first two "indicators" I look at ... CXZ has/had a MC of just $16 million.

Its a lot easier to jump 50-100% when you start from bugger all

Fair Dinkum @Dona Ferentes   ... Are you stalking my internet feed. You are one (maybe 2) steps ahead of me all the time


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

FEL is also behaving like an FC on the mend 

Up over 30% after 2 years in the wilderness


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 August 2020)

barney said:


> Fair Dinkum @Dona Ferentes   ... Are you stalking my internet feed. You are one (maybe 2) steps ahead of me all the time



I sit closer to the server


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 August 2020)

barney said:


> I'd suggest that one attribute of the majority of all FC's is a LOW Market Cap
> 
> Its one of the first two "indicators" I look at ... CXZ has/had a MC of just $16 million.
> 
> Its a lot easier to jump 50-100% when you start from bugger all



You are absolutely right, on that score. 

But ultimately having a scattershot approach and owning them all isn't going to cut it (No system is perfect).
So I have taken a *barbell *approach to what I'm interested in, and what I'll likely hold. Rather than the spread, in the right hand corner sit the long termers (dividend payers, free carries, sectoral thematics), then I like to fish in the shallow end. Not going to get them all, but the only way is to cast a line and try. Come in spinner.


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I sit closer to the server




Lol ... Nah, I'm just a crappy typer ... sorry typist  ... crook speller too


----------



## peter2 (21 August 2020)

Does PET, one of my FY20 comp selections qualify as an FC? 
Or is it a *mighty phoenix* rising from the ashes? 
I could be back on the first page (top 60/120) of the FY20 comp with this come back.


----------



## aus_trader (21 August 2020)

jbocker said:


> I was gonna buy a festering canker
> on advice from a smart ar$e spanker
> Mrs said dont be a stoopid W--ker
> I'll take the money to a banker
> ...



I like the poetry mate


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 August 2020)

jbocker said:


> I was gonna buy a festering canker
> on advice from a smart ar$e spanker
> Mrs said dont be a stoopid W--ker
> I'll take the money to a banker
> ...



long as its not a tanker


----------



## aus_trader (21 August 2020)

I actually don't actively monitor that end of the market any more as I found the results can be very unpredictable and too heart raising !

Anyway, hope this one fit's the bill as it popped up recently, but a bit less speccy:

CDD:


----------



## over9k (21 August 2020)

Here's one I've been eyeballing: 




Boy do I know that depressing feeling of looking at what's happened on your watch list vs actual holdings. 

So far, this one's still just on the watchlist.


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

over9k said:


> Here's one I've been eyeballing:
> So far, this one's still just on the watchlist.




(Still in da Rapper voice Bro ... chillin with da rhymes  yo!) 

Sorry cant help it. (Its da weekend Bro  Yo, and Yo again)  

Da ROX is da fox
They may take yo sox
To da cleaners I meaners
Their weaners are beaners
They have found da Gold
My memory is sold
It could be dis time 
Dat the price is all mine
Up and away
Hip hop hoo-ray
I'm in for da kill
My Rap is not brill
But my radar is Spec
And you may bank da cheque
But check if you will
Cause my wrap is not brill  (Yo ... and Yo again )

Don't worry; its the drugs

Anyway, in English @over9k   Rox have been down this road a few times before but the (da) Gold strikes do look really good. In the current Gold climate, it could well get some traction (yo) 

Sorry guys ... its Friday



Yo
Yo
Yo 
Yo


----------



## over9k (21 August 2020)

You're either on way too many drugs, or nowhere near enough


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

Thunder and lightning, very very frightening.... me 
By the power of Zeus..... 
I smite thee *down*.... *up ! *

Would you believe I have nothing to do with this stock, except for breathing on it at 10:05 this morning.
First trade was 10:16 and even though I have looked at occasionally, it still looked un-remarkable in the FC stakes.


----------



## MovingAverage (21 August 2020)

My festering canker (and i love the thread title so who cares what another forum member thinks) has been BRN. After some procrastination I jumped in at 12 cents a few months ago, still holding and at close today it is 27 cents. I wish I had more cankers like this.


----------



## jbocker (21 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> long as its not a tanker



nor sinks like an anchor.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

MovingAverage said:


> My festering canker (and i love the thread title so who cares what another forum member thinks) has been BRN. After some procrastination I jumped in at 12 cents a few months ago, still holding and at close today it is 27 cents. I wish I had more cankers like this.



Good job! 
After today's effort on BUD, it's turned into a 2.5 bagger thus far.
Couldn't come at a better time... much needed.
Thanks for your positive and constructive feedback. 
It's not hard eh?!  
Life ain't fun when cantankerous festers exude vitriol....


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

over9k said:


> You're either on way too many drugs, or nowhere near enough




I think you may be right O9k

I suspect I may be infected with something sinister lol ... 

ps I don't even listen to Rap(Yo ... Doh!)


Anyway, in an attempt to try and make some sense, 

I actually purchased a Festering Canker Stock myself at the Close today.

DXN has been on my watchlist for a few weeks

The Chart tells my logic to the trade ... See how it goes.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 August 2020)

Yes, well,


MovingAverage said:


> My festering canker (and i love the thread title so who cares what another forum member thinks) has been BRN. After some procrastination I jumped in at 12 cents a few months ago, still holding and at close today it is 27 cents.



Good for some.  I have an opportunistic bid for BRN and it never gets taken. So, it sits there, festering.

Won't chase, though.


----------



## MovingAverage (21 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Yes, well,
> 
> Good for some.  I have an opportunistic bid for BRN and it never gets taken. So, it sits there, festering.
> 
> Won't chase, though.




hope that opportunistic bid comes about. Weekly chart of BRN since April through to close today....not many pull back opportunities so far


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

barney said:


> DXN has been on my watchlist for a few weeks



Echo. I purchased earlier in the week. 
Unprecedented time's are creating unprecedented opportunities. 
Selectively and coordinatated.
It's not just the dumb money...


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Echo. I purchased earlier in the week.
> Unprecedented time's are creating unprecedented opportunities.
> Selectively and coordinatated. It's not just the dumb money...




Yeah ... Lots of recent Volume.

I generally accumulate anything I think looks interesting to spread the heat ... 

I see .022 as the current base and will consider adding at that level (if it drops) 

Preferably like to see it hold 024-025 and rise from there though ( I have too many Stocks at the moment;  running out of Powder!)

Caveat:  When so many Spec Stocks start going crazy ... Its time to become cautious. The World is not in great shape and the wheels will get wobblier/Specs could get left lying in the dust


----------



## Joe Blow (21 August 2020)

Music related posts can now be found here.


----------



## Linus van Pelt (21 August 2020)

tech/a said:


> The point of this thread?
> 
> Look how that was flat now I can see it’s risen 100%?
> 
> ...




As @tech/a said, how do you *predict* these small cap stocks shooting skyward?  Or are we all just posting FC's after the fact?  Some of the posts show FC's skyrocketing, others show FC's flatlining, but all seem to be after the fact.

Also, if these small caps can rise so quickly, can't they fall just as fast? 

If you bought say 10 of these, *without knowing the future*, what is your prediction of what your overall profit might be?  I know, a vague question, but do you think "rich", "break even", "broke", or "I have no bloody idea"?


----------



## Linus van Pelt (21 August 2020)

aus_trader said:


> I actually don't actively monitor that end of the market any more as I found the results can be very unpredictable and too heart raising !
> 
> Anyway, hope this one fit's the bill as it popped up recently, but a bit less speccy:
> 
> ...



Would you (anyone, not just aus_trader) have bought on the tiny red bar in late July, or the next day on the big jump?  Because that would make all the difference


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

Linus van Pelt said:


> As @tech/a said, how do you *predict* these small cap stocks shooting skyward?  Or are we all just posting FC's after the fact?  Some of the posts show FC's skyrocketing, others show FC's flatlining, but all seem to be after the fact.
> 
> Also, if these small caps can rise so quickly, can't they fall just as fast?
> 
> If you bought say 10 of these, *without knowing the future*, what is your prediction of what your overall profit might be?  I know, a vague question, but do you think "rich", "break even", "broke", or "I have no bloody idea"?



1. Any prediction methods are the same as any other stock, but with a lower expectancy (if that's the right word, ie, lower chance of expected or perceived outcomes).

2. Yes

3. "I have no bloody idea", however consider 10 positions of 500 each.
If 1 position jumps 1000%, it pays for all. 

The whole concept is the same as, if you are looking for a shooting star, there's ways of maximising the chances of finding one.
If you don't own a FC, it can never pop like a FC. The current climate seems to be bringing them out a bit more often, a hyper sensitivity.
Random lucky dip.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

Linus van Pelt said:


> Would you (anyone, not just aus_trader) have bought on the tiny red bar in late July, or the next day on the big jump?  Because that would make all the difference



That chart has a big clue (massive volume signal) 1 month before.
Equalibrium slightly past the mid point between the two volume spikes. After that, it's forming a setup.
The real FC's have virtually nothing to indicate any action, it's often just a good news Ann "out of the blue".
The expected hyper sensitivity of any anticipated rise is not determinable either.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

Here's a barcode to scan. 
I didn't want to mention this one.
It's so...low, festering to the extreme... but....


----------



## peter2 (21 August 2020)

@Linus van Pelt    Me thinks that this thread is mainly satirical so that a few can vent their frustrations at being in the wrong stock at the wrong time. I would have thought that canker stocks are the dog stocks that have done nothing other than being a drain. The fact that a few of them perked up eventually and we're not on, shows how deficient we are in our planning and execution. As with everything trading these microcaps requires a plan. If one can profit from a batch of 10 then go for it. 

However there's been some interesting companies posted. It would be nicer if people posted these charts in the stock specific threads. Even if posted in jest, a chart or company might be of interest to someone else. I liked the DXN chart and posted my comments in the DXN thread. I'm certain there are other companies posted in this thread that will interest some. 

_Idea_: If one were to research the time interval between huge volume without news and then the subsequent news, I think there may be an edge to exploit. Insiders have to comply with ASX rules. I'm saying no more about this. 

Scanning barcodes is all very nice because we might win a prize but it's pointless without knowing the company narrative. Barcodes like the ones posted are "dead in the water" or are they?


----------



## over9k (21 August 2020)

Linus van Pelt said:


> As @tech/a said, how do you *predict* these small cap stocks shooting skyward?




Similiar to financial modelling in that you can know with pretty decent certainty that if A occurs then B will follow, you find one where A has occurred and wait for B. 

Gold strikes with the mines are easy ones as particular types of strikes and soils etc produce particular grades of soils. A LOT of people were looking at DEG before it popped for precisely this kind of reason and the current predictions are that they've hit a spot where there'll be several million ounces of gold by the time the strike goes dry. 

You need to talk to someone that works in the industry so they can explain what to look for like that. I just happen to have a friend that works in a gold mine and so he's been able to tell me "this type of strike usually produces this, that type of strike usually produces that", so on and so forth.


----------



## over9k (22 August 2020)

Here's a really simple one: 

Coronavirus vaccines. I think there's six vaccines at stage 3 trials at the moment. Apparently, roughly 50% of trials which reach stage 3 end up passing it/going to market, so with this information alone, we can say that any company with a vaccine at stage 3 has a 50/50 shot of it working out and them making epic bank.


----------



## aus_trader (22 August 2020)

Linus van Pelt said:


> Would you (anyone, not just aus_trader) have bought on the tiny red bar in late July, or the next day on the big jump?  Because that would make all the difference



I think it's extremely difficult to predict in advance a stock before the 'pop'. However there is probably opportunities after the pop if it is due to a trigger that may initiate an uptrend or a rally in the stock.

So in the case of CDD, I have monitored it during the long downtrend and only looks interesting now after the 'pop' with volume, so that's why I decided to post it in this thread.


----------



## over9k (22 August 2020)

Here's one that I KNOW will be an epic buy: 

The companies that DON'T produce the first coronavirus vaccine. The reason why I say this is because there are lots of different types of vaccines, with varying quality, dosages, requirements for production etc etc etc. 

So company A gets the first one. Company A's stock jumps, company B's stock tanks. But company B isn't going to stop developing theirs as theirs will be an alternative that can be produced IN PARALLEL. It could also be higher quality and/or a superior product in some kind of way. 

Unless both are the exact same type of vaccine, both will be produced at the same time. Hence why I'm going to go and buy up all the OTHER drug companies once someone finally gets to the first one. A lot of people think that a vaccine is a vaccine is a vaccine, and this simply isn't true.


----------



## Linus van Pelt (22 August 2020)

aus_trader said:


> I think it's extremely difficult to predict in advance a stock before the 'pop'. However there is probably opportunities after the pop if it is due to a trigger that may initiate an uptrend or a rally in the stock.
> 
> So in the case of CDD, I have monitored it during the long downtrend and only looks interesting now after the 'pop' with volume, so that's why I decided to post it in this thread.




Thanks @aus_trader.  Just to be clear, I wasn't "having a go".  I was just trying to better understand the message in this thread.  Thanks for your additional perspective above, i.e some possibilities after the 'pop'.

It just seemed like folks were posting microcaps that had either skyrocketed recently, or flatlined for a while.  Anyone can post whatever matches their message...after the fact.  If I could do this before the fact, I wouldn't be here, I'd be sipping cocktails on my private island .

While I'd love to double, triple, or more my money in one day (or one hour), I don't have the skill to *predict* when that would happen, nor do I want to lose all my money in an hour either.  I don't think the volatility of these microcaps is for me, but more power to those who can make it work.

@peter2 also helped put some context around this thread for me.

(While tech/a suggested a better title, it was actually the title that got me to read this thread  )


----------



## Linus van Pelt (22 August 2020)

over9k said:


> Here's a really simple one:
> 
> Coronavirus vaccines. I think there's six vaccines at stage 3 trials at the moment. Apparently, roughly 50% of trials which reach stage 3 end up passing it/going to market, so with this information alone, we can say that any company with a vaccine at stage 3 has a 50/50 shot of it working out and them making epic bank.



Hey @over9k,

This may be a dumb question, but hopefully I'll be less dumb after your answer...

How do you keep up with financial/industry news?  Coronavirus is such a hot topic, perhaps you know the above just by living life.  While I'm working toward technical trading, I need to find a way to keep up with fundamental/financial/company announcements.  My broker has a company announcement section, but I can't click them all.  There just aren't enough hours in the day.

Perhaps setting up some RSS feed?  Or some other "bot" that sends the news to me?

(Apologies if I'm hijacking the subject of this thread...)


----------



## aus_trader (22 August 2020)

Linus van Pelt said:


> Thanks @aus_trader.  Just to be clear, I wasn't "having a go".  I was just trying to better understand the message in this thread.  Thanks for your additional perspective above, i.e some possibilities after the 'pop'.
> 
> It just seemed like folks were posting microcaps that had either skyrocketed recently, or flatlined for a while.  Anyone can post whatever matches their message...after the fact.  If I could do this before the fact, I wouldn't be here, I'd be sipping cocktails on my private island .
> 
> ...



No worries Linus van Pelt, thanks for asking. I am quite happy to explain my stock selection process openly and have been doing so for a while now in the *Speculative Stock Portfolio*.

As I mentioned earlier, I don't actively monitor the microcap space these days as my time is occupied by researching the small caps and their bigger competitors. Besides I found the performance was nearly unpredictable and drawdowns were huge when trading microcaps in the past. Just my own experience, but other members may have better results trading microcap stocks.


----------



## over9k (22 August 2020)

Linus van Pelt said:


> Hey @over9k,
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but hopefully I'll be less dumb after your answer...
> 
> ...



Well unlike most around here that just do this on the side I trade my own money full time from home so I have bloomberg, cnbc, and abc news 24 streaming 24/7.

Bloomberg's I think $360usd for the year but they have a trial period where you get the first 3 months for like $5 and then you either pay by month or you can pay for a whole year upfront and it's only $250usd. CNBC are the same but there's no trial period.

A bloomberg terminal iirc is $25k usd but that's all inclusive of everything bloomberg do (news, articles, streaming, alerts etc) and they'll let you do a free trial of that for a couple of weeks before making a commitment too. You also get the five star gold plated rolls royce service with it as well - they take you through a whole teaching period where they show you how to use it, you get a personal call from their rep alex once you express interest and he helps you with what you need, they're on call 24/7 if you want to know how to do or find something (you just call them and be like "hey I'm trying to figure out X" and they'll show you where it is or tell you how to do it), you get EVERYTHING with their terminal.

There are also free daily newsletters/"what need to know's" from both and then there's other websites and analysts that run their own gigs that I subscribe to as well (hotcopper and peter zeihan both come to mind). My brokers (commsec and pershing) also do similiar emails/newsletters and have their daily news feeds as soon as you log on too obviously.

Peter zeihan also does info sessions with Q&A's iirc monthly for $750USD/session which are again, expensive, but I can assure you, more than paid for themselves when I implemented their info into my trading. His first one was free and I can link you to it if you like so you can get an idea of just how good he is. 


98% of all I've listed is just nothing, it's stuff that everyone already know or really irrelevant to anything or whatever, but like insurance, you don't watch it for the 98% of the footage you don't need, you watch it for the 2% that actually tells you something/2% of the time you actually need it.

It seems like a bit of an outlay but think of it like this - if it saves your ass on just one trade for the entire year, it's paid for itself.


And never feel silly for asking a question - only fuckwits don't like teaching the new guys. We were all the new guy once.


----------



## tech/a (22 August 2020)

TNT here if interested.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/tnt-tesserent-limited.30739/page-2


----------



## aus_trader (22 August 2020)

over9k said:


> And never feel silly for asking a question - only fuckwits don't like teaching the new guys. We were all the new guy once.



Totally agree


----------



## over9k (22 August 2020)

Oh if you're a young lad and what I've mentioned is a lot of money to outlay, another one I forgot is *yahoo finance. *

You'd be surprised just how good yahoo finance is considering that it's FREE. 

They do a youtube stream every day that's free and most of their site and articles are free as well. If you don't want to put up any cash just yet, use yahoo finance. Their site even live-updates market data so you can stream everything in realtime. 

They then do a "premium" service that's something like $300usd/year that gives you more granular data, articles/analysis, the ability to link your broker and holdings into their service, more bells & whistles etc etc that I reckon you'll consider to be well worth it if you like their free service.


----------



## over9k (23 August 2020)

Here's peter zeihan's first webinar (the free one) from months ago https://zeihan.com/webinar-recording/

You'll see that he's done a whole series which are $750USD a session, but the first one was free to give people an idea of what they'll get for their money in the other ones.

Anyways, back on topic!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2020)

and I'd have to put ID8 in this category ... Wrote this less than a month ago :
_...did not buy this one, and for a good reason._
_ID8 went for a capital raise in Feb, when it was trading around 19 to 20c range, and was in a Halt for nearly 4 months. When it returned, and Covid had reared its head during this time, they got away with an Institutional Offer of 1 new for 1 existing share at 7c . Raised all of $1.9million._
_Since then, has traded on fair volume, held above the 7c level which is handy, and now around 9c. News coming out is sluggish, always talking about Tier 1 bank (HSBC) , moving into FX as well. A viable business?_
(_Pass_)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2020)

another suppuration

Brainchip BRN


----------



## over9k (24 August 2020)

Ok so remember this post?



over9k said:


> Here's one that I KNOW will be an epic buy:
> 
> The companies that DON'T produce the first coronavirus vaccine. The reason why I say this is because there are lots of different types of vaccines, with varying quality, dosages, requirements for production etc etc etc.
> 
> ...




Now check this out:







There's your pop. 

(and your dip, if you want to deploy a few bucks  )


----------



## aus_trader (25 August 2020)

I think people caught onto the stock since over9k has posted...


----------



## over9k (25 August 2020)

And another 10% after hours too. Nuts.


----------



## barney (25 August 2020)

I bounced this one off Frugal in another thread tonight ..

It is a prime example of a Festering Canker. For some reason I feel more at ease throwing money at an FC than I do at a fancy looking balance sheet, but maybe I just like cheap Stocks

Anyway, I've been in this one (XTC) since 28 Feb this year. at $0.002 

Could have sold out and doubled my investment less than a month later, but I only put a small wager on and always intended to hold for a bigger piece of pie, or alternatively end up with nothing (Zero is my stop loss which is also unlikely)

XTC price action was again frisky over the last few days with Punters buying at 0.003 when there appeared no reason to stump up the additional premium.

Today, the 003's got line wiped so that is the new level for the time being.

Point of the post is ...... FC's are a punt, but there are often "tell tale" signs.

Main ones I look for in order are:-

1) Small/Tiny Market Cap
2) Price that has been belted up for a long time and usually going sideways for a long time
3) Unusual Volume movement ... sometimes accompanied by Price movement but not always 
4) The Volume movement is sometimes weeks or months before anything happens ... therefore
5) Check the Co's Fundamental position!
6) Do they have something of potential in the pipeline/to offer. How much could it be worth?
7) Finally, if they have some/enough available cash to back all the above up ... then,
8) Accumulate at the Lows.

The amount invested is relative to the amount of confidence (1)-(8) above instills

In this example, XTC is very Spec, so I only put a small wager on so my Stop Loss is "lose the lot" and my Profit target is 4X my initial stake.  

Given the current price action, I think it may have another move soon, but I would not be paying 0.004 for it ... That is why FC's should be accumulated at the Lows. Limited downside/lower risk


----------



## over9k (26 August 2020)

Problem is, as I've shown in a couple of other threads, coronavirus has basically accelerated the move from smaller players (in EVERY industry) into the larger ones, only increasing the likelihood that an investment in the little guy will go t1ts-up. 

Gotta find those few things which have surged (like furniture sales and gold).


----------



## aus_trader (26 August 2020)

There are a few interesting innovative companies amongst all the rubble but I fear putting much into anything at the moment due to survivorship risk.

These disruptors need a constant flow of money via capital raisings and I am doubtful investors are happy to throw bucket loads at them each time they put their hand out in this environment.


----------



## over9k (26 August 2020)

There's a handful that have struck gold because of it though. I originally bought zoom at $198 for example. Same with ebay, paypal, square, amazon, anything that was "stay at home" already on a long/slow structural increase and then saw 5 years' of change in just a few months. 

The gloss has come off quite a lot of them/I think a lot are now fully priced though so DYOR. I've nuked my docusign position for example. I still hold amazon & zoom.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 August 2020)

@over9k
Can you please take note that this thread is in *ASX* stock chat.
Much obliged young chap.

PS;  You might consider starting your own thread in the trading diary/ journal section. 
As a full time trader, you have made many valuable contributions to the forum, with thanks, and I am sure many more...however your rallying against @ducati916 is a little disconcerting. 
Thanks in anticipation of your consideration. 
Back to squeezing the puss from the cankers ...


----------



## over9k (26 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> @over9k
> Can you please take note that this thread is in *ASX* stock chat.
> Much obliged young chap.
> 
> ...



Not sure what you mean reference ducati, but duly noted with the rest


----------



## aus_trader (26 August 2020)

over9k said:


> Not sure what you mean reference ducati, but duly noted with the rest



Let me know where (threads) you are off to over9k, I am more interested in trading/investing in the small/mid/large caps myself. So keep us informed as to where you are off to...

I've had my days in the micro-cap days in the past and may occasionally visit this thread to post if I find a microcap that is interesting enough and pops. Will be happy to read other microcap trader/investor posts here of course, so thank you for the initiative to start the thread frugal.rock. The new "Goggle-eyed Cat" Avatar rocks


----------



## barney (26 August 2020)

Well said above @aus_trader regarding @over9k  involvement.  I'm in the opposite camp in that I prefer micro/small caps, but having the input of a full time trader such as "O9" will no doubt be valuable to a large percentage of Punters on ASF.

PPS The google eyed cat does "rock" but was a little frightening when I logged on this morning

I thought Froogal had accidentally swallowed some soiled kitty litter


----------



## aus_trader (26 August 2020)

barney said:


> I'm in the opposite camp in that I prefer micro/small caps, but having the input of a full time trader such as "O9" will no doubt be valuable to a large percentage of Punters on ASF.



Cheers Barnz, I will definitely be watching you guys posting these cankers exploding upwards and you seem to have a good system (judging by the charts you attached) or an experienced method for trading these.

I will post if I come across any good Cankers, although will not be trading with my own money at this stage. Sorry, I'll be upfront and say I don't have experience or a system to trade these but may paper-trade them to check the performance over time. Who knows, a profitable edge may come to fruition...


----------



## barney (26 August 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Cheers Barnz, you seem to have a good system  or an experienced method for trading these.




Cheers AUS .... Yourself and most "regular" successful punters adhere to a trading criteria which is both sensible and smart. 

It's possibly a scary thought (if I cared to think about it), but I have 

NO System, 
NO trading plan, and some may suggest, 
NO sense 

I made so many poor trading decisions in my past, that all I have to do is 

*NOT DO* what I used to do!!, and that is actually a workable Trading system lol.


Seriously though, Trading Micro Specs suits me. 

Every Trader needs to work out what suits *them* and *stop* doing what they are not good at

Personally, I think Festering Cankers (with potential) are a lot easier to spot than a "failing Blue Chip"

But, I am a freelance Musician who plays anything/everything by Ear.

 Everyone is different

Enough babbling


----------



## aus_trader (26 August 2020)

barney said:


> Every Trader needs to work out what suits *them* and *stop* doing what they are not good at



 This is a gem of a one-liner. Yes so true. 

Although I am busy and occupied with what I am doing, I also believe in continuous learning and I may certainly learn a thing or two from this thread going forward, despite not being successful with the Penny end of the market in the past.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 August 2020)

aus_trader said:


> despite not being successful with the Penny end of the market in the past.



The penny end of be market hasn't been great before, meaning opportunities were few and far between. Thanks to covid, cashed up crazy cats and some bigger money here and there, there's quite a few more opportunities. 
How long will it last? Dunno.
But I firmly believe one neeeds to "make hay whilst the sun shines."
Some of these stocks have been on my watchlists for over 15 years...


Like this one... IBG
5 Year chart.



6 month line chart



6 month daily candles




A small entry has been made on $0.012 recently. Fingers crossed it pops.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 August 2020)

has the VOL taken flight?

I run watchlists with about 100 likely candidates and, today, only two are meaningfully moving ... 10% at the very least. Perhaps we have had *Peak Fester* and things are settling down.

On the debit side, WZR brought out its FY results and its down 12%, but thereagain, the BNPL sector would have to be stretched and most players would be about to burst on anything less than perfection.

But, putting in another sterling performance today; DEG as a goldie is remarkable, a* twenty bagger* since Feb


----------



## over9k (27 August 2020)

Yeah I bought DEG at 39c and I was late to the party. I'm up 158%. No plan to sell at all.


----------



## barney (27 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Perhaps we have had *Peak Fester*




Lol ... "Peak Fester"  I like it.

I think there will still be others though ... Its a "Fester-val"

I picked up a few of these apparently festering unloved bad boys today.

There is currently Supply drip feeding the 0.065 cent level so that will need to be soaked up before any move higher. 

Looking to accumulate around the current levels (Recent 5 month Range)

Long time frame and Shorter time frame charts for clarity


----------



## over9k (27 August 2020)

Is there an inverse thread of this? One with soaring stocks that fall off a cliff? 

Or should we just start posting them here?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 August 2020)

barney said:


> Lol ... "Peak Fester"  I like it.
> 
> I think there will still be others though ... Its a "Fester-val"
> 
> ...



now that is truly Sharey McFestershare

(or is it Fester McStockyfest?)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 August 2020)

over9k said:


> Is there an inverse thread of this? One with soaring stocks that fall off a cliff?
> 
> Or should we just start posting them here?



? New Thread. "Wooden Legs"

gg


----------



## peter2 (27 August 2020)

@barney  Nice charting, would you like to apply for the small cap portfolio manager's job? 
I'll keep an eye on SP3.



over9k said:


> Is there an inverse thread of this? One with soaring stocks that fall off a cliff?




We got enough of those in March20.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 August 2020)

barney said:


> Lol ... "Peak Fester"  I like it.
> 
> I think there will still be others though ... Its a "Fester-val"
> 
> ...



Looks like a desc triangle to me.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (27 August 2020)

Hats off to @AspeaK75 for entering ADD into the comp. POP !
Congratulations.


----------



## barney (27 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Looks like a desc triangle to me.gg




Don't you go putting the mocker on it for me Garps

I'm banking on the series of higher Lows since April and the increase in Volume this month (plus it double topped, so perhaps not a typical descending triangle anymore?)  .... might be the start of a reversal, but still in the balance. 

Above 0.075 the D/T is negated. Any dip back to 0.054 or lower your D/T may well give me the DT's


----------



## frugal.rock (27 August 2020)

This one seems to be turning OARsome.
By gee, by jingo, by crickey.


----------



## over9k (27 August 2020)

This is rapidly turning into a "which microcap struck gold today?" thread


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 August 2020)

over9k said:


> This is rapidly turning into a "which microcap struck gold today?" thread



makes it easier than trying to anticipate the *Succès du Jour*


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 August 2020)

gg


----------



## Austwide (27 August 2020)

Everything going up for the slightest reason.

Reminds me of the tech boom, stupid highs that go to nothin.


----------



## aus_trader (27 August 2020)

Austwide said:


> Everything going up for the slightest reason.
> 
> Reminds me of the tech boom, stupid highs that go to nothin.



Action seems to be only in the high end of Tech FAANG / WAAAX etc or in this end. Nothing in between for the rest of us in the hunting ground.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 August 2020)

The high frequency traders will pick any satisfactory vessel, for the forward journey and the aft. 
Mistime the invitation and you will look daft.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 August 2020)

barney said:


> Don't you go putting the mocker on it for me Garps
> 
> I'm banking on the series of higher Lows since April and the increase in Volume this month (plus it double topped, so perhaps not a typical descending triangle anymore?)  .... might be the start of a reversal, but still in the balance.
> 
> Above 0.075 the D/T is negated. Any dip back to 0.054 or lower your D/T may well give me the DT's



Sorry mate, I've removed the moxer as of 5.59 pm today.

Closed 6.3c which is 7x9c which are lucky numbers. Also 5.59 divided by seven is seven with 69 left over. 

How can it not go up tomorrow. 

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (27 August 2020)

barney said:


> I think there will still be others though ... Its a "Fester-val"



Or for SBW, it's "Festivus for the Rest of Us"

SP3 charts looks good, although I can't quite make out the company name.
Is it really called  *"Spec Turd"  *?
I need glasses...
Very fitting name for this thread.


----------



## barney (27 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> This one seems to be turning OARsome.
> By gee, by jingo, by crickey.




Damn ... I was looking carnivorously at OAR last night but decided on a whim today that SP3 was my daily bread.

Well done Barney  Oh well Some days are diamonds etc etc


----------



## wabullfrog (30 August 2020)

TGN went pop on Friday


----------



## over9k (31 August 2020)

"In response to your correspondence dated 28 August 2020 regarding an increase in the Company’s share price and trading volumes, the Company’s response is as follows. 

1. The Company is not aware of any information concerning it that has not been announced through the ASX that if known could be an explanation for recent trading in the securities of the Company. 

2. Not applicable. 

3. The Company is not aware of any other explanation as to why there has been an increase in trading volumes and prices of its securities. 

4. The Company confirms that it is in compliance of Listing Rule 3.1. 

5. The Company confirms that the above response to the ASX queries have been approved in accordance with its published continuous disclosure policy."

Alright what's the deal with this thing then?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 August 2020)

over9k said:


> "In response to your correspondence dated {day} {month} {year} regarding an increase in the Company’s share price and trading volumes, the Company’s response is as follows.
> 
> 1. The Company is not aware of any information concerning it that has not been announced through the ASX that if known could be an explanation for recent trading in the securities of the Company.
> 
> ...




This response is a template that every Popping Festering Canker keeps beside the fax machine (they all have fax only machines) for sending to the ASX. 

gg


----------



## over9k (31 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> This response is a template that every Popping Festering Canker keeps beside the fax machine (they all have fax only machines) for sending to the ASX.
> 
> gg



Ahahaha I genuinely laughed out loud at that. 

Inb4 insider trading charge >_>


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> This response is a template that every Popping Festering Canker keeps beside the fax machine (they all have fax only machines) for sending to the ASX.
> 
> gg



written and authorised by Sgt Schultz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 August 2020)

I am of a mind to start an Education Program for traders in Popping Festering Cankers (PFC).

Graduate Diploma: $9998.00  (or equiv in Crypto)
Masters               :$19998.00  (or equiv in Crypto)

Online Certificate                                                               : $500   (or equiv in Crypto)
Gold Embossed Gilt Edged Certificate made from Eco-Cotton : $2500  (or equiv in Crypto)

The Sovereign Citizen University will run a Summer School in 2021 in Cabramatta NSW. 
Free for all enrolled in MPFC, $10000 (or equiv in Crypto) for those enrolled in GradDipPFC.

The SCU is a non-profit charity incorporated in the Cayman Islands.

gg


----------



## aus_trader (1 September 2020)

I was researching for a stock in the festering microcap end of the market to enter for the ASF monthly competition.

I think I found one that is worthy of the type of stocks being posted on this thread. Here's the chart of Intellihr Ltd (IHR):




I did a bit of digging about and the numbers are actually good for this little micro tech, doing well in the pandemic environment according to the latest report:




Hopefully does well in the Compo


----------



## over9k (1 September 2020)

So it's screamed, pulled back, screamed, pulled back, then screamed again. 

So we should wait for another pullback I guess.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 September 2020)

another classic riches to rags story, then get the second breath

*Weebit Nano WBT* .... took over a rusty iron ore company in mid 016, went nowhere till late 2017, surged then fell back  (lower lows, as they say), only to get a recent entry in the beauty parade


----------



## over9k (1 September 2020)

Do you follow it? If so, got a cliff notes? Is it a dead cat bounce?


----------



## barney (1 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Do you follow it? If so, got a cliff notes? Is it a dead cat bounce?




Fair sized cat though


----------



## over9k (1 September 2020)

True. But that just makes it so much more painful on the pullback if we're wrong lol


----------



## barney (2 September 2020)

barney said:


> There is currently Supply drip feeding the 0.065 cent level so that will need to be soaked up before any move higher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For the record, this festering canker bounced 10% today to $0.071  A lot better than bank interest


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> another classic riches to rags story, then get the second breath
> 
> *Weebit Nano WBT* .... took over a rusty iron ore company in mid 016, went nowhere till late 2017, surged then fell back  (lower lows, as they say), only to get a recent entry in the beauty parade
> View attachment 108504



How many of these potential Buster Scraggs companies are there on the ASX atm?

gg


----------



## aus_trader (3 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> How many of these potential Buster Scraggs companies are there on the ASX atm?
> 
> gg



Yeah man, I was wandering the same thing. This reminds me of the spec feeding frenzy seen in the pre GFC mining juniors... Any spec junior that mentioned they were going walkabout looking for big shiny rocks in the outback went straight to the moon... back then 

At the moment spec stocks seem to go straight up too generally, hardly having any pullbacks ! Can't remember when so many did that... New normal or something sinister ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Yeah man, I was wandering the same thing. This reminds me of the spec feeding frenzy seen in the pre GFC mining juniors... Any spec junior that mentioned they were going walkabout looking for big shiny rocks in the outback went straight to the moon...
> 
> At the moment spec stocks seem to go straight up too generally, hardly having any pullbacks ! Can't remember when so many did that... New normal or something sinister ?



Exacerbated by High Frequency Trading. The pop is usually at market open. And the smaller the MC, the more likely


----------



## over9k (3 September 2020)

Seeing as the other guys didn't want to post it: 




Info: 



lucifuge1968 said:


> AI expressed in terms of traditional neural networks are mathematically and computationally expensive. Usually requires a lot of data in order to 'train' a system. So lots of data and time are required. They have their place to be sure but there are different approaches. Enter the Brainchip approach which uses a 'spiking' neural network. This approach closely follows/mimics biological neurons and are light on maths, very low on power and require considerably less time. One obvious example might be license plate recognition.
> 
> Also, traditional neural networks require a computer, software and significant data model training. This spiking neural network is simply on a chip! If you can appreciate that then the possibilities are insane. Very exciting technology.


----------



## over9k (3 September 2020)

I feel like it's another one to throw a minimum trade at & see what happens.

Edit: it's run another 10% this morning and counting. Let's see.


edit 2: 




aus_trader said:


> Yeah man, I was wandering the same thing. This reminds me of the spec feeding frenzy seen in the pre GFC mining juniors... Any spec junior that mentioned they were going walkabout looking for big shiny rocks in the outback went straight to the moon... back then
> 
> At the moment spec stocks seem to go straight up too generally, hardly having any pullbacks ! Can't remember when so many did that... New normal or something sinister ?



The equivalent now would be any company chasing a vaccine.


----------



## MovingAverage (3 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Seeing as the other guys didn't want to post it:
> 
> View attachment 108589
> 
> ...





BRN really is the highlight of my open positions at the moment. It's up about 300% for me since I purchased early June. Must admit I am getting a little concerned about it rise.


----------



## over9k (3 September 2020)

It's one to sit on IMO. Anyone who knows anything about any product development knows you bleed cash throwing money at it until you have it ready to sell and then sit back & watch the money fly in once you can actually get it to market. 

Not one for the impatient IMO.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

Have been holding OAR (Oakdale Resources) for about a fortnight now.
Selling at $0.014 would be grossed 100% profit. Not selling, will hold, let it fester further and catch on the pop.... well, that's the plan anyway. DYOR.


----------



## over9k (3 September 2020)

Strange that it didn't bounce on the day(s) of the two announcements. What's up with that?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> another classic riches to rags story, then get the second breath
> 
> *Weebit Nano WBT* ....



took off, paused for a few days ... and had another go today


----------



## over9k (3 September 2020)

Alright I've got my sleuth hat on with this one.

Check this out:




That big climb and volume spike before the first announcement is, well, absent any other info, bloody suspicious. The first announcement is then a "response to the asx's price query" (basically the asx asking them wtf is going on) and it is as follows:

"Is WBT aware of any information concerning it that has not been announced to the market which, if known by some in the market, could explain the recent trading in its securities?"

Response:

"No, WBT is not aware of any information concerning it that has not been announced to the market which, if known by some in the market, could explain the recent trading in its securities."

That 2nd announcement is then the annual report, and wouldn't you know it, it spikes nearly 70% (and it would have been 150% if we count from the 30c it was tracking beforehand) in just a handful of days.

Clearly, CLEARLY, someone privy to the contents of the annual report bought up big just before its release.


----------



## over9k (3 September 2020)

Also, can someone who follows this tell me what was in the annual report that made it bounce? I'd really like to avoid combing over 70 odd pages if I don't have to.


----------



## aus_trader (4 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Also, can someone who follows this tell me what was in the annual report that made it bounce? I'd really like to avoid combing over 70 odd pages if I don't have to.




AR doesn't really give anything away. It's made a smaller loss than last year. That's about it...




I think there is some insider knowledge that has pushed the price up so much. I wouldn't want to be in it if it gets suspended or de-listed by asx for insider trading fraud 

Let me check my portfolio... Do Not Hold, phew


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 September 2020)

The Cankers may do better than the market today. 

Then again they may not. 

gg


----------



## over9k (4 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> AR doesn't really give anything away. It's made a smaller loss than last year. That's about it...
> 
> View attachment 108632
> 
> ...



Seems foolish for the person to have bought up before it was released then? Surely if there's nothing in it to make the stock bounce, it'd be the perfect cover for any asx/asic/whoever queries?


----------



## frugal.rock (4 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The Cankers may do better than the market today.
> 
> Then again they may not.
> 
> gg



I had the same thoughts.... what FC will be in flavour though.
Will be keeping the eye on OAR, CRO, and ROO today, emphasis on OAR...
Will ignore the market in general today...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I had the same thoughts.... what FC will be in flavour though.
> Will be keeping the eye on OAR, CRO, and ROO today, emphasis on OAR...
> Will ignore the market in general today...



Interesting times. 

Volatility ++.

@tech/a won't be away from his computer today. 

gg


----------



## over9k (4 September 2020)

Even gold got hit last night so I expect nothing's going to be spared today. Nyse futures are all deep in the red too so I'm expecting armageddon, especially considering it's a friday.


----------



## over9k (4 September 2020)

Nope, market down 2.5% at the open. Everything in the red. 

DEG (which I know isn't a PFC) bounced though as it's now big enough to be in the asx300, so the index funds will have to buy a bit. Everything else is a bloodbath.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 September 2020)

I believe it has a way to go. 

gg


----------



## barney (4 September 2020)

ADD (Adavale) up 50% off the back of a few major investors stumping up $1M capital at a premium to market. (0.05 cents)

The new Board curtailed the cap raise which was to be at 0.01

Current SP 0.036 up 56% ... The big boys will want their capital back at a profit so the SP had to go up. 

If only we were all privy to these Board room deals

ps make that up 70+% ... I need to type faster


----------



## over9k (4 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I believe it has a way to go.
> 
> gg



NYSE is going to tank again tonight (futures all deep in the red) so the big question is whether this extends into the middle of next week. If it does, we're looking at march all over again.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 September 2020)

over9k said:


> NYSE is going to tank again tonight (futures all deep in the red) so the big question is whether this extends into the middle of next week. If it does, we're looking at march all over again.



I don't believe so.

Mainly overheated stocks AAPL and TSLA, an expected event, imo.

The nieces and nephews are trading for the big shots in the Hamptons on September holidays. The algorithms will kick in. Volatility yes. Collapse no. 

My gold is doing well, but AUD:USD is a confounder. 

gg


----------



## over9k (4 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I don't believe so.
> 
> Mainly overheated stocks AAPL and TSLA, an expected event, imo.
> 
> ...



Wasn't just the fangs in the toilet though. They moved the most, yes, but a near 6% drop in the nasdaq in a single day is ridiculous. Even oil (not exactly something that was soaring) is toast.

Logic has long since departed the aud:usd.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I don't believe so.
> 
> Mainly overheated stocks AAPL and TSLA, an expected event, imo.
> 
> ...



Nasdaq down 5%, _Tesla slumped 9 per cent, Apple tumbled 8 per cent and Google's parent Alphabet slid 5.1 per cent. Netflix lost 4.9 per cent, Twitter fell 4.7 per cent, and e-commerce behemoth Amazon.com shed 4.6 per cent. Facebook fell 3.8 per cent and China's Alibaba lost 2.3 per cent._
... so you'd expect the little guys to fall faster (but maybe bounce harder?). Someone rang the bell, but I think you are closer, 99, with Vol(atility) and lack of Vol(ume) being the issue.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 September 2020)

Posted 27/8/20 and entered on $0.007


frugal.rock said:


> This one seems to be turning OARsome.
> By gee, by jingo, by crickey.
> 
> View attachment 108280



A popping festering canker.
Not sure if further to run, *but I am out*.


----------



## MovingAverage (7 September 2020)

Well my festering canker known as BRN finally popped late last week (triggered an exit) so I sold this morning. Entry early June for about .12 and out this morning for about .50 for a 320% gain since early June. I wish all my festering cankers ended this way


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

Hahahaha. I'm out... Der!

An explosive fart of momentum...
watch for the mess made...


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

The follow through....


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

Who dares ride the bucking bronco?


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

I have been holding out.... 
A goldie. 
Ready to pop? IMO.
I'm running out of these... will have to find a few more to "look" into.


----------



## tech/a (7 September 2020)

oooooh Noooo!

In-fact I think the opposite.


----------



## over9k (7 September 2020)

God I was even just looking at this last week, told a friend of mine about it (to hear his thoughts) and he bought (AND BOUGHT OPTIONS TOO) and I didn't: 



The absolute definition of a PFC too: 




Unbelievable. 

If you're reading this Lou, you owe me a beer


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

Lou, you owe me one as well...


----------



## finicky (7 September 2020)

I hadn't quite got this thread.
At the risk of being thought a ramper I believe here is one that qualifies as an aspirational cankerous mess. Binary outcome. I've put it onto three threads today (excited) but do think it qualifies as a bulging pustulent sore that might possibly clean up nicely. Money received from QLD Govt grant plus placement and an over subscribed entitlement offer - to drill two big virgin targets.
Up 50% today on record positive volume while the brokers are still at lunch glutting on pheasant and wine.
Not a trader as such and no near term intention of reducing to a free carry.
Held
Sentiment: if punting like me, wait for a pullback or forget it
All Data Daily


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

finicky said:


> I hadn't quite got this thread.



It's better when you post before they go up 50%.... now that's just blatant ramping....


----------



## aus_trader (8 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> It's better when you post before they go up 50%.... now that's just blatant ramping....



OK that makes sense. Otherwise the darn thing's already popped right ? In other words, it's yesterday's news 

Anyway I've been searching any boutique niche markets scattered amongst the ASX and I think the hated Lithium stocks may be getting some interest. I noticed a couple of the popular ones have been moving up:







So I was wandering if any junior Lithium stocks that are still hated and hence festering about could be worth posting ? Will it qualify as one that hasn't popped yet, therefore a PFC ?


----------



## over9k (8 September 2020)

Looks like that one actually bounced in march and then collapsed again? What's the deal with that?


----------



## aus_trader (8 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Looks like that one actually bounced in march and then collapsed again? What's the deal with that?



That was due to an "Offtake Agreement" I believe. But then all the pandemic panic washed off all that excitement and it's been festering along...


----------



## frugal.rock (8 September 2020)

TYX caught my eye around a month ago or so. Has loosely been filed in a Nickel watchlist.
Slight rise in interests May onwards.
Could it be a waiting for a Mary Poppins?


----------



## frugal.rock (8 September 2020)

Gladiator has a mighty big bar...


----------



## over9k (8 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Seeing as the other guys didn't want to post it:
> 
> View attachment 108589
> 
> ...







MovingAverage said:


> BRN really is the highlight of my open positions at the moment. It's up about 300% for me since I purchased early June. Must admit I am getting a little concerned about it rise.






over9k said:


> It's one to sit on IMO. Anyone who knows anything about any product development knows you bleed cash throwing money at it until you have it ready to sell and then sit back & watch the money fly in once you can actually get it to market.
> 
> Not one for the impatient IMO.




BRN's bounced another 30% this morning


----------



## MovingAverage (8 September 2020)

over9k said:


> BRN's bounced another 30% this morning



 If only I could travel into the future and come back...I could have re-coded my system to ignore Monday's sell signal  Oh well, given it's volatility of late I suspect that most of that 30% will evaporate by close...hang on, I'll just jump into my time machine and see how close goes.


----------



## over9k (8 September 2020)

As I said previously, I'm in it for the long haul. Small buy & just sit on it. Let's see how it looks in a year or so.


----------



## MovingAverage (8 September 2020)

over9k said:


> As I said previously, I'm in it for the long haul. Small buy & just sit on it. Let's see how it looks in a year or so.




Hope it does well for you  I have added it to my general watch list as I'm really interested in following this company's progress. Not watching it for a buy opportunity (I'll leave that to my system), but it seems like a seriously cool Aussie tech company that I'd like to see do well. Good luck with your holding.


----------



## over9k (8 September 2020)

BUD's well & truly on the move again too


----------



## barney (8 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Gladiator has a mighty big bar...




I'll give you a big bar



And no its not mine


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2020)

another one I hadn't heard of Opyl (OPL)

_AI and Covid.... health informatics and predictive analysis.
	

		
			
		

		
	


_


----------



## barney (9 September 2020)

In keeping with the thread, I have what may possibly be one of the most festering cankers ever ... 

Unfortunately, I am very unsure if there will ever be a POP .... however, that hasn't stopped me taking a small position with up to a 2 year time frame

I like to sleuth my Specs and this one has a couple of interesting facts attached which may or may not come to fruition over the next year or two.

Since the PFC thread is not really interested in fundamentals too much, I may post a bit in the appropriate KP2 thread as and when required.  

Essentially, my Stop Loss is Zero ... and my initial target is 3.4 cents ..... See you in a few months at the party, or the wake, whichever comes first


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2020)

barney said:


> In keeping with the thread, I have what may possibly be one of the most festering cankers ever ...
> 
> Unfortunately, I am very unsure if there will ever be a POP ....



Ah no,  not the incarnated Elemental Minerals ELM.


----------



## barney (9 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Ah no,  not the incarnated Elemental Minerals ELM.




What do you reckon DF  ... Can Brad Sampson get this off the ground?  Couple of big Potash deposits in their wheel barrow for a minnow Spec to hold   I've put it under my pillow for a few months to let it fester properly.


----------



## over9k (9 September 2020)

BRN up another 20% on a day where everything else is a bloodbath.


----------



## MovingAverage (9 September 2020)

over9k said:


> BRN up another 20% on a day where everything else is a bloodbath.




I see they got another price query yesterday...they've had a few of those recently.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2020)

barney said:


> What do you reckon DF  ... . I've put it under my pillow for a few months to let it fester properly.



Depends. It will probably go off before it goes off.


----------



## Craton (9 September 2020)

BRN? 
Yeah, I juggled struggled wrangled with BRN or BLG for the Sep Stock Tipping comp and more fool me for not dipping the toes in a couple of months ago too. Seems like a no brainer now but BRN didn't get the nod unlike the market giving it several, lol.


----------



## over9k (9 September 2020)

This has to be some kind of record.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2020)

assuming its the same company, I'll see you and raise U a decade

_(first mentioned on ASF in 2006, but then isn't that when ASF sprouted to life?)_

PAA PharmAust Ltd


----------



## barney (10 September 2020)

Cankers? I'll give you cankers!

Pump ...... Dump Or Jump?

Sometimes these Volume spikes are just a flash in the Spec pan and never seen again.

Other times, many weeks down the track, we look back and wonder why we didnt pay more attention to the unusual gyrations.

They do have a drilling programme booked for mid next month  

Maybe someone is getting set early


----------



## barney (11 September 2020)

barney said:


> Maybe someone is getting set early




Hasn't popped as such but very positive price action again today with 0.004 getting wiped late this arv.

Some serious buying for a minnow Spec so someone is gossiping.


----------



## over9k (11 September 2020)

Hmm. Big expectations for the drill I suspect. 

It'd have to be someone on the inside surely?


----------



## barney (11 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Hmm. Big expectations for the drill I suspect.
> 
> It'd have to be someone on the inside surely?




The prospect was a working mine back in 2012 i think.  Open pit at fairly tidy grades. Might have some meat in it if they hit something deeper down.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 September 2020)

Showing some potential.
CAD, Caeneus Minerals.

"Caeneus CEO Rob Mosig commented “the placement completed by the Company last week has provided an
excellent treasury to conduct meaningful exploration on our Mallina Province Projects.
It is with great excitement
that we can now fast-track activities at our Roberts Hill project
*which immediately abuts the De Grey Mining Limited tenements containing their exciting Hemi and Shaggy deposits*.

We look forward with much confidence to interpret
the latest low level magnetic data as a prelude to the aircore drilling we expect to start later this year.”

A 10 year chart...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 September 2020)

now Mr Musk has come out with a "_must try harder" _report card, spare a thought for the RFX and its battery technology; a true *Beta* compared to the Li-ion _*VHS *_battery.

whichever way it is viewed, Redflow and its performance has not done well. Capital has been chewed up, targets missed, sales evaporated, yet RFX continues to exist


----------



## over9k (23 September 2020)

Yeah I wouldn't go near that with a bargepole.

Tesla popped significantly after-hours, and then dropped again.


----------



## aus_trader (23 September 2020)

I've had a few disappointments with backing the runner up in other technologies and sectors and losing money. So it's good to work out which is the alpha and at least put a bit into that than backing the beta (video cassette ) and watching with horror as the gap widens


----------



## over9k (23 September 2020)

Yeah the only time I ever do that is when it's a different country, e.g amazon vs alibaba. 

I didn't touch nkla (thank god) but bought nio for example.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Yeah I wouldn't go near that with a bargepole.



stranger things have happened, but I can't remember when.....  Redflow RFX this week


----------



## over9k (24 September 2020)

Dead cat bounce I suspect. 

I'd be selling today if I held.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Dead cat bounce I suspect.
> I'd be selling today if I held.



someone with a bit of money thinks otherwise. It will be interesting if they return tomorrow, late action suggests that may the case.. otherwise the morning price action would have pieced that chancre.

(and, coincidence that Musk and battery hype has essentially formed its own festering excrescence?)


----------



## over9k (24 September 2020)

Meanwhile, I'm considering pumping some more cash into DEG at the end of the week. It's been a hell of a pullback.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 September 2020)

MRQ
This one fits the FC part. 
Not sure if the popping will occur, but it's certainly doing something.


----------



## over9k (28 September 2020)

Drilling results on the 21st.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Drilling results on the 21st.



More about MRQ. 
The ticker is confusing when looking at the company name...
From announcement on the 21st.

_"MRG Metals Chairman, Mr Andrew Van Der Zwan said: 
“The results being presented so far from our  initial aircore drilling program at the Corridor South Program continue to excite the team with 2 of the 14 holes at the Nhacutse Target having intersected grades that suggest Strandline style mineralisation exists in the area.

This is fantastic news for the Company as these very high estimated THM grades *confirm the discovery of a zone of Strandline style heavy mineral sand mineralisation that is open to  
lateral extension and also from surface to 30 metres.  *

The results also demonstrated great progress with our exploration strategy, to discover potentially  
higher value per ton heavy mineral sand. Our identification here of coincident zones of high grade, 
together with high valuable heavy mineral (VHM) content are extremely encouraging. 
Further aircore drilling will certainly be required as this great story unfolds. 
*We will announce an  
expanded program in the coming days*, designed to follow up and expand the size of the high grade  
Strandline mineralization at Nhacutse-Bungane and to better understand the continuity and potential  footprint of areas in East Nhacutse where high value ilmenite assemblage coincides with visually  
estimated high THM grade. 

*We will also be undertaking first aircore drill testing across our southern targets. This expanded drilling program will be funded from our recent capital raise.*_


----------



## over9k (28 September 2020)

Might be another one to throw 500 bucks at and see what happens. TSO's doing well so far.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 September 2020)

I pulled capital (and profit) off TSO and partially put into MRQ.
Am constantly looking for trending momentum... hopefully it's cracking into $0.012 shortly


----------



## frugal.rock (28 September 2020)

So MRQ, after trading through the centre point (0.0115) for the last couple of hours, it has hit $0.012 with volume. 
Currently trading at $0.0125 (again at centre point.)


----------



## frugal.rock (28 September 2020)

Cracked $0.013
A live popping festering canker.
Only on ASF.


----------



## peter2 (28 September 2020)

Are you day trading, barcodes, again.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 September 2020)

peter2 said:


> Are you day trading, barcodes, again.



Would you believe, also jumped back on to WEL this morning...


----------



## over9k (28 September 2020)

Barcodes have to be risky though 

I think myself, aus_trader & frugal.rock are the three resident penny-stock trading madmen. 

mrq's bounced on drilling results (obviously)


----------



## frugal.rock (28 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Barcodes have to be risky though
> 
> mrq's bounced on drilling results (obviously)





frugal.rock said:


> The risk involved in attempting to trade these is of an extreme nature, IMO and if you do trade these, expect the market to take your mone



Not for the faint hearted for sure....
One definitely needs to understand risk levels when at this end of town.
Slap downs are inevitable.


----------



## barney (28 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Would you believe, also jumped back on to WEL this morning...




Lol ... You is on fire Bro .... You will need da hose to extinguish da flames at dis rate!

You is one crazy MF ...  ( Male Frugal  .... this is a clean site folks!)

ps How good is our Old mate Smilie  @frugal.rock  ....  My favorite lol

pps  You realise if you become a millionaire by 35 ... it is definitely your shout!


----------



## frugal.rock (28 September 2020)

barney said:


> ps How good is our Old mate Smilie @frugal.rock .... My favorite lol
> 
> pps You realise if you become a millionaire by 35 ... it is definitely your shout!



Ye olde bar steward  

millionaire by 35 ? that boat has long sailed with me in dry dock...
Aiming for 50 if I don't start kicking buckets first... now, if I can compound increase the portfolios 50% every 3 months.... hmmm.


----------



## barney (28 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Ye olde bar steward   millionaire by 35 ? that boat has long sailed with me in dry dock... Aiming for 50 if I don't start kicking buckets first... now, if I can compound increase the portfolios 50% every 3 months.... hmmm.




Lol ... It was just a cunning plan for me to reveal your age  ... Young millionaires are often treated contemptuously 

Now everyone knows you are just youngish, with a tinge of middle age, you will be treated far more respectfully 

You are picking Stocks like a madman Froogs so well done!  

May the force be with you ....  ...... (The Old Fella (me) wanted to be included in the action)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> millionaire by 35 ?...
> Aiming for 50 if I don't start kicking buckets first... now, if I can *compound* increase the portfolios *50% every 3 months.*... hmmm.



Hoping you're closer to 50, .... Only in that with those returns if maintained, you'll clean out the universe before, actuarially speaking, the intersection with Bucket #1


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 September 2020)

Is it time to honour FR with his own stone? I suggest _Parsimonite._


----------



## frugal.rock (28 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Is it time to honour FR with his own stone? I suggest _Parsimonite._



I trust there's no rocky niggardliness cobbled behind your intention?


----------



## aus_trader (28 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Barcodes have to be risky though
> 
> I think myself, aus_trader & frugal.rock are the three resident penny-stock trading madmen.
> 
> mrq's bounced on drilling results (obviously)



You forgot our other resident, @barney. Yes the funny, witty barnzy who has replied back to know he's still in the thick of the action 

I tend to go for the slightly higher end of town with small caps and mid caps and the occasional big cap when it comes to trading 

With micro caps it's usually buy and hold, so the prospect has to be good enough for me to put down a small stake and hope for a multi bag. I don't know how these guys move in and out of them so quickly


----------



## frugal.rock (28 September 2020)

over9k said:


> I think myself, aus_trader & frugal.rock are the three resident penny-stock trading madmen.





aus_trader said:


> You forgot our other resident, @barney. Yes the funny, witty barnzy



Don't forget @peter2 and @Cam019 
who have started speccie portfolio threads who are far from madmen... ( those guys are really good at what they do, being systems.)


----------



## aus_trader (28 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Don't forget @peter2 and @Cam019
> who have started speccie portfolio threads. ( those guys are really good at what they do, being systems.)



Oh yeah, they've also joined this end of the market    Used to trade the higher priced stocks in the past.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I trust there's no rocky niggardliness cobbled behind your intention?



No, no. Rock solid... Maybe even a bit of a gem💎.✔️

_(not so sure about that @barney rubble though😀)_


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (29 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> No, no. Rock solid... Maybe even a bit of a gem💎.✔
> 
> _(not so sure about that @barney rubble though😀)_




I only follow the 4 Cs in gems baby.

I was actually looking at buying uncut diamonds in Botswana at a stage.

Not that many know about diamonds darling.


----------



## over9k (29 September 2020)

Jokes aside, we all know a dumbbell spread has been the way to go for months now.


----------



## peter2 (29 September 2020)

Trawling through the advancers (very small caps naturally) and I see FCT at 0.19. WTH! I've got that one. Happy to sell there and take the money. By the time I've logged into the small cap account the price is GONE. I'm left with 0.17 and only then partially filled.  

Now I'm the one who's festering.     It's all good. I can't place sell orders on every position in the portfolio just in case of a spice spike, or can I.  

Hey, FCT is back at 0.17 and I'm filled.  Whoopee.   Does this experience make me a full time member of the FC club? Or do I have to trade barcodes for 0.001 increments?


----------



## aus_trader (30 September 2020)

Weed/Cannabis stocks have been festering for a long time. Few have popped such at BOT, but a lot of them are still festering such as AC8:


----------



## frugal.rock (1 October 2020)

peter2 said:


> Whoopee. Does this experience make me a full time member of the FC club? Or do I have to trade barcodes for 0.001 increments?



It's not a club, more of a society....
Consider yourself to have an honorary doctorate in FCT (festering canker trading).

No, you don't have to trade barcodes at 0.001 increments, however, if you like (totally optional), you could trade them at 0.0005 increments... ?



peter2 said:


> By the time I've logged into the small cap account the price is GONE.



Remember WOOIS,
*window of opportunity is small.*

If you have no faith in the stock or it's purely a technical pick, those windows of opportunity are the most important thing about having a chance to make a Razoo.

If there's some FA confidence behind the pick, the windows of opportunity may be farther down the track, eg; stocks like RXL or BUD.
I note our very *observant* and learned colleague @finicky has chosen RXL for the monthly competition.  

Alerts are important. An alert for OAR has just gone off, something about halloysite approval.... will sign off and try to exploit the potential opportunity at hand.

I may have an advantage due to already holding OAR...


----------



## Austwide (2 October 2020)

While I think the BNPL sector has changed, Z1P appears to be ready for another couple of dollar jump
My pick for the October comp if not too late


----------



## over9k (2 October 2020)

What makes you say that? A couple of dollars is a hell of a bounce.


----------



## Austwide (2 October 2020)

Based on the past 4-6, 6-8, 6-10 and holding up today


----------



## frugal.rock (2 October 2020)

Austwide said:


> My pick for the October comp if not too late





Austwide said:


> Z1P appears



Well, it's not the October 2020 competition thread, but I think you have missed the boat regardless, but that is ultimately @Joe Blow s call.

Funny that you think Z1P is worthy of a festering canker status though .... a little "out of range" I would have thought?


----------



## Joe Blow (2 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Well, it's not the October 2020 competition thread, but I think you have missed the boat regardless, but that is ultimately @Joe Blow s call.




Too late for October I'm afraid. November, no problem.


----------



## aus_trader (3 October 2020)

Austwide said:


> While I think the BNPL sector has changed, Z1P appears to be ready for another couple of dollar jump
> My pick for the October comp if not too late
> View attachment 112541



Hope you remember to post before the end of the month for November @Austwide and also put this kind of information in the stock ticker thread. Good luck


----------



## Austwide (3 October 2020)

@Joe Blow and others 
Thought it was to late, it just occurred to me as I typed it in. All good.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 October 2020)

a few break-outs over a long history. Don't even know if it is a similar outfit to the early days, but Helix Resources HLX does seem to be a serial disappointment (last post on HLX thread was 2010)



and , yes, it has done it again (a loss). Lots of conditionality; not much mineralisation:_
"This current work was the first phase of a follow up to earlier work in 2017 and aimed at identifying areas where there is potential to extend the current “from-surface” Inferred Resource base of 118,000oz Gold_"


----------



## frugal.rock (9 October 2020)

Have mentioned PNX before.
One to watch, it may do something today from morning announcement, or may fizzle out...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 November 2020)

can't get any more of a fester than this : code ANW (I hope no-one is interested)

*Buyers v Sellers*

Prices table 

Buyers Price $Buyers VolumeBuyers NumberSellers Price $Sellers VolumeSellers Number No records found. No records found. No records found. 0.001384,810,555620.002267,203,6821540.00367,323,089270.00429,008,999120.00515,290,49670.0067,700,00180.0074,599,99920.0081,500,00020.0091,647,69220.0107,676,70010


----------



## basilio (25 November 2020)

And in the last  two weeks the CFO and the CEO  of  ANW have  departed for greener pastures.

Doesn't look that promising.


----------



## aus_trader (26 November 2020)

Nearly a billion shares looking to unload


----------



## tinhat (26 November 2020)

This completely stupid and nonsensical canker of a conversation explains why these fora appear so light-weight.


----------



## basilio (26 November 2020)

tinhat said:


> This completely stupid and nonsensical canker of a conversation explains why these fora appear so light-weight.




Lighten up Tin hat.

I think this is a clever, thoughtful and above all *realistic  *thread

The reality is that the small miners/some star ups are the most speculative and often the most suss areas of "investment".  In many cases it is about smoke and mirrors and  people attempting to persuade  whoever will bite that buying shares in the next you beaut reincarnation of Poseidon will make them instant millionaires.

Recognising this in a light hearted way might keep some feet on the ground and money in the bank. I can't think of a single good reason why shonky promoters  and dishonest company directors should be encouraged when they are plenty of good quality investments around.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 November 2020)

From post # 1


frugal.rock said:


> The risk involved in attempting to trade these is of an extreme nature, IMO and if you do trade these, expect the market to take your money.





basilio said:


> Lighten up Tin hat.


----------



## aus_trader (28 November 2020)

Totally agree with the above two posters and I have had my fair share of bad luck with these.

I occasionally put on small positions on this type of stocks if I see a good reason for decent upside, but generally I stay away from these and only purchase stocks higher up the ladder such as those in my portfolios published on ASF.

So keeping with lightheartedly talking about stocks with regards to any pop ups in this space, I think AJX may fit the bill.



Once again not investment advice or any form of suggestion to _punp_ it or to _dunp_ it but something I came across, so please DYOR.


----------



## tinhat (29 November 2020)

basilio said:


> Lighten up Tin hat.
> 
> I think this is a clever, thoughtful and above all *realistic  *thread
> 
> ...




OK.


----------



## Joe90 (29 November 2020)

©


----------



## frugal.rock (29 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I sit closer to the server



Being " The Bourse Whisperer", are you referring to the Mature d as the "server" ?


----------



## basilio (30 November 2020)

Certainly has been some BIG sales in AJX.  No announcements. Is this a Pump and dump ?

Any consider this. 








						"You'd Be Crazy Not To Pump & Dump", Says ASX Day Trader's Wife
					

Down Under gynecologist cum ASX day trader, Jaime Nimblebottom, 44, has nearly 100,000 followers on Twitter, Instagram & Tinder.




					www.raskmedia.com.au


----------



## frugal.rock (3 December 2020)

September 8, 2020


frugal.rock said:


> TYX caught my eye around a month ago or so. Has loosely been filed in a Nickel watchlist.
> Slight rise in interests May onwards.
> Could it be a waiting for a Mary Poppins?



A barcode for you...


----------



## barney (11 February 2021)

Been a while since one has been posted.  I believe no one will argue I have found a suitable candidate.

It is a canker. It is festering. But will it pop??

As mentioned on the UUV thread (1st post ever, lol)  I took a small stake for entertainment purposes


----------



## frugal.rock (11 January 2022)

Have been meaning to follow up on some of these, and see whats happened. 🧐


frugal.rock said:


> So, the first cab off the rank...
> Magnetite Mines. MGT.



Post #1
20 August, 2020
SP $0.013

A weekly chart 




A monthly chart.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 January 2022)

I reckon MRQ is worthy of festering canker status.
No guarantees express or implied of the popping side of things though...😬
Held.


frugal.rock said:


> From recent announcement.
> 17/1/2022
> 
> "The Company is continuing its Mineral Resource Estimate (MRE) work within Corridor South and
> ...




I seem to recall IXR is also involved with  heavy mineral sands ( HMS ) and it has done well lately.


----------



## barney (14 September 2022)

This is no market to be chasing festering Cankers of course @frugal.rock 

But this one just popped up on my radar so I thought why not post it on the "cankers"

I see the Thread has been dormant for a while so it seems only fair to give it a bump 

ALM is the ticker

$13 mill market cap ..... Just raised a $mill at 1 cent  ... Larger than usual Volume of the recent double bottom + price jump

Will I be placing hard earned on it ... No I won't.  But it does tick a few boxes if the market was not so cranky.


----------



## barney (14 September 2022)

While I'm in the mood ... I see @greggles noted *ASR* on its Thread last Thursday after the Price/Volume spike.

4 days of consolidation on good Volume with an acceptable retrace given the market conditions.

Definitely looks to have potential as a Canker-Candidate!


----------



## tech/a (15 September 2022)

barney said:


> 4 days of consolidation on good Volume with an acceptable retrace given the market conditions.




Lots of selling in that consolidation
I doubt it’s exhausted yet. Think we need to see some decrease and a clear direction before claiming a likely direction.


----------



## barney (15 September 2022)

tech/a said:


> Lots of selling in that consolidation
> I doubt it’s exhausted yet. Think we need to see some decrease and a clear direction before claiming a likely direction.



Yes I agree Tech.  First spikes off lows are traditionally unreliable. The PA over the next week or two will tell the real story of course.  Might be worth keeping a lazy eye on after that.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 September 2022)

AEV
Held long term and trading. 
No other comment by me.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 September 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> AEV
> Held long term and trading.
> No other comment by me.
> 
> View attachment 147357



Would that be a Sept comp entry, perchance?


----------



## peter2 (27 September 2022)

Good idea. I've got a canker that's festering and looking very RED. This would make an ideal repeat selection for October.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 September 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Would that be a Sept comp entry, perchance?



Yes.
Perhaps the 3rd time this year I have entered it in the competition ?

Even in this current climate, I have a buy order sitting there partially filled at current prices, such is my conviction. The comp will never feed my family. 😘


----------



## frugal.rock (19 November 2022)

Chart update.
Recent announcement got a trade halt & question letter from the ASX for a few things in their announcement, which seemed to be matter of fact, but ASX listing rules interpreted things in their own way. So after a voluntary suspension to sort out what's allowed to be said and what's not, it's back to trading.

So, the car got out of the bag. It's now back in the bag via a retraction of certain statements, but now, the cat has been seen. 😁

Meanwhile, what's a Tier 1 phosphate deposit worth?
Comsec states current MC is around $43 million.


----------



## barney (19 November 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Chart update.




Lol, Well done "Rock-man"

You were confident.    You told us.   Did we listen!


Personally, I did not pay enough attention, lol ....   

But I am really happy that you (apparently) made a few bob.

Well done! .....


----------

